# quick question about fuji guide styles



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

hello, i'm trying to rewrap a rod following the fuji new guide concept system. it is a 6'6'' extra fast action rod for ultralight applications. my question is, what are the pros and cons of using the fuji "Y" frame guides versus the "LV" frame guides in my particular situation? for reference, here is the page regarding the fuji guides i'm looking at: http://anglersresource.net/SpinningStripperGuidesReductionGuides.aspx

thanks for your time.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the guide hieght is the only difference you have in these frames,using the NGC you would attach the reel and tip-top and run the line thru,then start laying out the guides where they work out the best.basically with an UL set up you will be better off with the shorter frame on fast rod because the distance(27x calc.)to the first stripper is going to be based on a smaller diameter reel.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

> reel and tip-top and run a line thru?


 what's that a cone of flight?



> you will be better off with the shorter frame on fast rod because the distance(27x calc.)to the first stripper is going to be based on a smaller diameter reel


What?????


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

actually, i understand what sunburntspike means. the "27 x spool lip diameter" calculation is one way i've seen people do it. the other way i've read about is lining up the axis of the reel (aka the spool shaft) on a straight edge table and seeing where the blank intersects with the table....and that intersection would be the location of the first choke guide. don't know if this always work, seeing as how different reels sit on the rod at different angles and blanks have different tapers, actions, etc. 

thanks for the replies...guess the best way to do it is to tape them on and see how it loads.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

stripperonmypole said:


> actually, i understand what sunburntspike means. the "27 x spool lip diameter" calculation is one way i've seen people do it. the other way i've read about is lining up the axis of the reel (aka the spool shaft) on a straight edge table and seeing where the blank intersects with the table....and that intersection would be the location of the first choke guide. don't know if this always work, seeing as how different reels sit on the rod at different angles and blanks have different tapers, actions, etc.
> 
> thanks for the replies...guess the best way to do it is to tape them on and see how it loads.


actually,HellRhay is right in asking WT*,i kinda mixed up what i was trying to post in my answer.but at least you read between my mix up to come to the correct info.the 27x for the CHOKER will set up the transitions to the reel.what i was trying to explain is that on a fast rod ther will be more whip in the tip than in the butt so most likely no need for the higher framed style,tho with out seeing this i'm just guessing


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

stripperonmypole said:


> blanks have different tapers, actions, etc.


blanks have nothing to do with controlling the line. you control the line with the stripper, after the line passes thru the transition train, it is basically straight goiing thru the choke towards the tip. if you are using small, low framed gudies for the running gudies, an extra 1 or 2 gudies would compensate for a rod that has whippy tip. this will also prevent the line from hitting the blank during the recoil and reverberation of the tip after the cast. if you are not yet dead set on the "Y" frame, try using the "KL". with the "Y" frame you might use a 25m mstripper while with the "KL" you cna knock it down to a 16MM- just something to consider for a UL. 



















sunburntspike said:


> but at least you read between my mix up to come to the correct info


i got you brother. just hoping that you'd correct it in case the OP didnt udnerstand and cant read between the lines (thankfully he did, proves he did his homework). 

depending on the reel, most people uses a 2k size reel for ul's, the rule of thumb before was using a stripper guide half the size of your spool. this is because guides before are low framed, so in order to get the right stripper height for the line not to hit the blank, you need go to a bigger frame guide, thus bigger guide = higher frame.

with the creation of higher framed guides and the use of braid, that is no longer the case. if you understand the concept of braids and small gudeis, the way to go is using small, high frame guides to "choke" the line as fast as you can, hitting fewer guides (transition guides) along the way to the choke guide, lessening friction and improving casting distance.

this thread explains it better, i was messing with a 16M stripper back in 2008.
http://www.stripersonline.com/t/589988/ssu1081

this is a rod built using a 16m stripper as well, small guides but high frame.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?59904-Another-One-of-Those&highlight=

this is a rod i finished recently for a customer, using small guides with high frame. using the "KR" concept.

















now, with the use of small guides, you are basically making the rod lighter towards the tip of the blank, making it sensitive because the line doesnt have alot of clearance to move, so you can feel even the slightest nibble. using higher frame guides also lessens the number of guides in the transition train, putting the stripper guide nearer the the reel. this utilizes the rods power to the fullest as more of the blank is involve in the fight. 

i've since stopped posting long, detailed posts about rod building, also tried to stay away from helping, since most of the people i ahve helped thru the years became mr. expert after they build their 2 nd rod. with this being said, i will go back to lurking. if you need further help on setting up with small, high frame guides or need more info, PM me. goodluck.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks, that was super informative.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

hey, hellrhay. hopefully this is my last question. are the KL guides you're recommending the 16J or 16H? i believe 16H is a higher style frame that is designed for a true KR concept rod.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Stripperonmypole, 

Will you re-wrap my Fusion Mag for me? Also, I need a couple reels repaired.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got done building a Lamiglas 7' Black Salt rod that will be used for 4-8 lb test line. Used RECOIL guides and SIC tip. Won't use anything else now for ultralight rods. Next project will be a 9' 2wt fly rod built for long distance ultralight applications...

Sandcrab


----------

